# Social Insuance Number



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

Hopefully some Canadian folks out there can help. I am a Canadian citizen currently living in the uk. I am moving back to Canada in August and although it has been 19 years since I lived in Canada I do still have my Social Insurance Number (SIN). I have a record of the actual number on my card but don't have the card itself. Do I simply go ahead and use my old number and once I move back to Calgary, just apply for a new card using my old number? If anyone can shed any light on this, I would be very grateful. Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cocoalfie said:


> Hopefully some Canadian folks out there can help. I am a Canadian citizen currently living in the uk. I am moving back to Canada in August and although it has been 19 years since I lived in Canada I do still have my Social Insurance Number (SIN). I have a record of the actual number on my card but don't have the card itself. Do I simply go ahead and use my old number and once I move back to Calgary, just apply for a new card using my old number? If anyone can shed any light on this, I would be very grateful. Thanks


Everything you need to know about replacing your SIN is on this website:-

How do I apply for a SIN, replace my card or amend my SIN record (e.g., a name change)?


----------



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Everything you need to know about replacing your SIN is on this website:-
> 
> How do I apply for a SIN, replace my card or amend my SIN record (e.g., a name change)?


Thanks for the link. It would appear that I can't do anything from the UK. Will probably need to sort it out ASAP in Calgary when I arrive.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

My understanding is that it's a speedy process and you should walk out with a temporary replacement card.


----------



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks again. You are a wealth of information.


----------

